# Aquarium Backgrounds



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

What are you using as an aquarium background? I prefer to use black/dark blue paint or posterboard (on the outside of the tank).

I see lots of tanks with nothing on the back, allowing you to see the wall behind it and all the equipment. I think a background looks better and helps the fish feel more comfortable.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I am using a wallpaper that is metallic silver and looks like a mirror. The other side is metallic blue. It is on the outside of the tank but I have it stuck on with wallpaper glue so that it looks like it is "IN" the tank. This allows you to remove the wallpaper later if you want. You can also use petroluem jelly.

I like that it reflects light back into the tank at various levels but one negative I've seen from this wallpaper is that sometimes the schooling fish think that there is more of them and they swim at the back of the tank. They have gotten better about it now, but it took them 2-3 weeks to figure it out. LOL


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like painting the back black on my FW and SW because it seems to make the colors stand out better


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I like two or three coats of black spray paint when I setup a reef.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a picture I just found that shows a bit of the reflection. The rectangle in the background is my computer monitor behind me reflecting off the wallpaper. I posted a larger picture of this here:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/20-75g-transplant-1244-2.html#post8870


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Every aqua design book that I have read says in FW you want a black backround with dark gravel. this combination willl bring out the colors of the fish and plants.

As far as how to get a black backround you can pain the tank with apray paint or use a brush on paint or you can use a plastic backround you can buy a the store. You can either tape it on or the better way would to do it is to use vasiline and a cerdit card to apply the plastic. this will eliminate air bubble in it and being oil base will not be effected by the tank water. They also sell a substance that does the same thing.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Being thrifty, I used what I had on hand for the one tank on which I am using a background. It is a plasticized shelf paper taped on. I looks like a woven bamboo placemat. The fish seem to love it. They seem much more secure with it there.

My other tanks have bare backs. The fish in those tanks love to get a 360 deg view. Often following and watching me depending upon which room I am in. They are sort of room divider mini tanks.


----------

